# Sons of Thor



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

i recently purchased the Space Marines Collectors' Guide, and thought it was fair until i hit page 82.

on page 82, about the middle of the page, there are three models with the name 'Sons of Thor.'

i went nuts over the color scheme. :shok:

i've searched Heresy Online's gallery forums, looked at the GW site, and googled for painting tutorials on these guys, and couldn't find a thing.

i took a peek at the Warseer forums and found a blog where a guy was going to paint his army like the Sons of Thor, but it didn't get far: the guy took a pic of his army in sprues on his bed and then a few marines put together. and that was it.

all that i managed to find was that the army appeared in WD 306, and it was painted by a 'Tue Kaae'. 

if any one knows what i'm talking about, and has any insights on how to paint this color scheme or knows where to find the painting guide/tut please let me know.

i'll try to make it worth your while...


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

what was the color scheme? i'm intrigued.


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

This demands a posted pic as we are intrigued...:grin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I've just looked through issue 306 and found this:










They are called the sons of Orar! But are painted by a Keith Robertson.

Are these the boys you were talking about?


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

no mate, but good try.

the Sons of Thor were part of the Northern Europe Chapter Masters competition back in 2004.

it's time for lunch where i'm at. i'll be doing some quick scanning of the pic per requested.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah I think they were blue right?


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

this is what i'm talking about. the scan didn't come out so well, so i'll try to take an actual pic of the book later.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

These them? WD 304


----------



## sp00ks (Apr 18, 2009)

Thor would be proud.
That's pretty kickass.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, I remember these guys...

That is a great scheme. You planning on going all-out with the fur cloaks, hammers, Viking-esque heads, and all that?


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> These them? WD 304


yes that's them...and sorry about the mix up mate, they appeared in WD 306 US edition: i just should have made that clearer, and that's my fault.



> That is a great scheme. You planning on going all-out with the fur cloaks, hammers, Viking-esque heads, and all that?


i don't know what i wan to in all honesty. with rumors of the new SW on the horizon, i'm getting the itch to revive the handful of old SW i have left.

i'd like to do the viking heads at least on some of the models, and maybe due the fur cloaks on elite units/sgts.

but i'm not even thinking that far ahead: i'm just trying to figure out what colors Tue Kaae (the painter of these fine specimens) used to paint these. my wife and one of my friends say it's a gray scheme with a wash, but i'm seeing a brownish scheme (thinking Vallejo paints Panzer line...) with highlights.

any thoughts???


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

TBH i think that these would make a great space wolf-esque army, with the beards and fur and all. you could use space wolf models and rules if you wanted. the paint scheme kicks ass all right, but it is a difficult one to work out. i would say browns and nurglish dark greens with a wash of delvan mud or thraka green or something.


----------

